# Don't get an iPhone 4S if you're married!



## Lord Vader

[youtubehd]CILgMghDIcE[/youtubehd]


----------



## Davenlr

Oh man, I cant stop laughing. That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Lord Vader




----------



## hdtvfan0001

Yeah...that SIRI spoof commercial is all over the place on the Internet these days - pretty funny.


----------



## Nick

Hilarious - shame the idiot who put it on Youtube can't spell.


----------



## MysteryMan

:lol:......Very funny. That type of phone conversation is one of the reasons why the feds want a nation wide ban on cell phone use while driving.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice!


----------

